# A frame blinds



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Anyone use one? I thought maybe for next fall it would work better than hiding four blinds in low cover. Idk how it would work once the corn fields got plowed up and anything taller than the stalks seems to flare birds.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Not sure how that would help hiding in low cover situations.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

What does the A frame blind look like?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

http://www.prairiewinddecoys.com/p/747/ ... inks-calls


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

http://www.prairiewinddecoys.com/p/747/ ... inks-calls


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

low cover is the problem, those in a field will stand out like a sore thumb. They are great along a high grass fenceline or the side of a pond. never used one but have seen em being used by some American hunters up here in alberta. they had it in the field and I saw it from a section away. Hope this helps.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

Holy lord I wouldn't even consider hunting 4 guys out of that like the pic. Wow for ear ringing and muzzle blasts!!!! I wouldn't consider hunting out of that period


----------

